# servus zusammen...



## aquanator (21 Nov. 2006)

bin der norbert vom bodensee, zufällig hier reingestolpert 
grüsse alle mitglieder, auf nette gespräche

:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (22 Nov. 2006)

Na da sage ich doch mal Willkommen in unserer flauschigen Community! Wirst dich hier sicher wohlfühlen und wenn nicht, dann gibbet ja das Feedback Forum 

Also viel Spass an Board und liebe Grüße,


Muli!


----------



## AMUN (22 Nov. 2006)

Grüsse zurück und herzlich willkommen an Board 

Viel spaß bei uns und ich freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge 


Gruß
Meister


----------



## spoiler (22 Nov. 2006)

Willkommen auch von mir und auch frohes Posten 
Sei gegrüsst


----------

